# Door Encroachment Into Egress Corridor



## fj80 (Feb 10, 2017)

IBC 2012  1005.7.1 states "Doors, when fully opened, shall not reduce the required width by more than 7 inches."

If I have a door that when swung open 180 degrees is clear of the required corridor width, but when open at 90 degrees encroaches more than 7" into the required corridor width, is it code compliant since the fully open position is 180 degrees? (Note: the door does not reduce the required width by more than one-half in any position.)


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 10, 2017)

The door is permitted to project more than 7 inches from the wall as long as the minimum "required" egress width is available.


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2017)

Read each word and follow the punctuation 

You are good to go, if in full open position you are seven inches are less.

It is all in the punctuation


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2017)

fj80 said:


> IBC 2012  1005.7.1 states "Doors, when fully opened, shall not reduce the required width by more than 7 inches."
> 
> If I have a door that when swung open 180 degrees is clear of the required corridor width, but when open at 90 degrees encroaches more than 7" into the required corridor width, is it code compliant since the fully open position is 180 degrees? (Note: the door does not reduce the required width by more than one-half in any position.)




From one of the other "wise persons" on this site:::::    pictures and all



http://idighardware.com/2012/10/door-swing-and-encroachment/


----------

